#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  SKYPE.....in thai language ????

## Claus31000

Hi to u all

When downloding skype i installs in almost all languages,but thai...have read and found some thai translation for skype.....doesn't work with the new versions.....anyone found a thai language pack that works or at least know where to look......

help is much appreciated.....will soon go of to work....and the missus is not that good at english.....any suggestions....???????


Claus

----------


## Claus31000

Seem that I've should have looked today before making this thread.....found what is was looking for Thai Translation for Skype 3.6 - Skype Community .....
Tried look in this forum before but without any luck...just installed it on the missus pc....works fine the Skype version on the pc is 3.6.0.248
So instead of being a question it turned out that it may help others instead

Claus...

----------

